
A radical idea for reducing inequality deserves more attention - known
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2018/09/22/a-radical-idea-for-reducing-inequality-deserves-more-attention
======
known
[https://archive.st/archive/2018/9/www.economist.com/e4g0/](https://archive.st/archive/2018/9/www.economist.com/e4g0/)

